# Suche Linux Live-System mit TrueCrypt



## ralph19086 (14. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte meine externe Festplatte in einer sicheren Umgebung verschlüsseln.

Daher suche ich ein Linux-Live System mit der aktuellen Version von TrueCrypt. Sodass die interne Festplatte gar nicht angesprochen werden darf, sondern nur die Externe.

Allerdings muss Fat32 und NTFS unterstützt werde, da ich die Festplatte generell unter Windows verwende.

Ich hoffe, dass da jemand eine Emprehlung aussprechen kann.

THX


----------



## s|n|s (21. April 2011)

guck doch mal ins deutsche ubuntuusers.de wiki und forum. da solltest du fündig werden. ubuntu kann sowohl live-systeme als auch truecrypt und alle dateisystemformate, wie ntfs und fat.

edit: Wenn ubuntu, dann die 10.4-version, das ist die lts, long time stable, also die am längsten unterstützte im moment bis minimum 2013.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2011)

Klingt so, als wolltest du die Livedistri nur ein Mal benutzen. Dann spricht doch nichts dagegen, einfach irgendwas zu nehmen und dann nach Start von CD Truecrypt zu installieren.


----------

